# Brauche Hilfe bei ireport, Erstellung mehrerer Seiten



## Deniosgamuro (21. Apr 2008)

Ich verzweifel gerade an einer Kleinigkeit.
Ich möchte unter iReport Verträge ausarbeiten und mit Parameter in xml usw. in ein Programm zum ausdrucken integrieren. Die Verträge sind einige Seiten lang, und zwischen durch kommen Namen, Adressen usw. vor, die durch Parameter ersetzt werden sollen. Ich möchte 3 Vertragsarten in eine Datei integrieren, damit man beim ausdrucken nicht drei mal drauf drücken muss. 
Mein Problem: Es kann ja nur eine Seite erstellt werden ( mit den 9 Bands). Ich suche ein Weg, wie ich in einer Datei circa 20 Seiten erstelle. Also eine Detail-Zeile über 20 Seiten lang. Könntest du mir eventuell einen Tip geben? Vielen Dank im Vorfeld


----------



## foobar (21. Apr 2008)

> Es kann ja nur eine Seite erstellt werden ( mit den 9 Bands). Ich suche ein Weg, wie ich in einer Datei circa 20 Seiten erstelle


Du mußt für jede Seite im Detailband einen Subreport erstellen und untereinander einbinden.


----------



## Deniosgamuro (21. Apr 2008)

Das habe ich auch im Handbuch gelesen, jedoch dadurch folgendes Problem bei der Umsetzung in ein pdf file. 
Also Build > report start
Es kommt ein neues Fenster und hier steht:

Für den Parameter kann ein Wert übergeben werden: subreport_dir 
Eingabefeld

was soll ich denn hier eintragen? wenn ich z.B. ne 1 eintrage kommt als Fehler
Fehler beim Füllen... 
Ziel ist es, das design in Pdf zu testen. ( normal funktioniert es)

Vielen Dank noch Mal für die schnelle antwort....
[/img]


----------



## foobar (21. Apr 2008)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich übergebe dem Masterreport den fertig kompilierten Subreport und füge den einfach ein. Im Masterreport den Subreport selektieren und unter Properties => Subreport (other) 
Subreport Expression Class: net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperReport
Subreport Expression: $P{SUB_REPORT}

SUB_REPORT ist der kompilierte Parameter den ich dem Masterrreport übergeben habe.


----------



## Deniosgamuro (21. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich mich dafür bedanken, dass du dir die Zeit dafür nimmst mir zu helfen. 
Leider bin ich leihe auf diesem Gebiet und soll in den nächsten Tagen diese xml´s mit dem Inhalt abgeben. 

Ich habe soweit das gemacht, was du oben beschrieben hast. 

1) neuen bericht erstellen ( mein Master Report) , es gibt noch keine Connections mit irgendwelchen Datenbanken
2) im "Detail" ein Text erstellt
3) nach dem Text im " detail" einen neuen subreport eingefügt
4) ein neuer bericht erscheint nur mit " detail", hier habe ich einen static text eingefügt genau wie oben
5) nur habe ich im Master Report bei Properties => Subreport (other) => Subreport Expression Class: net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperReport und => Subreport Expression: $P{SUB_REPORT} eingefühgt.
6) ich möchte nun das Ergebnis in PDF anschauen und drücke auf " Report starten "

7) Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, Parameter not found:subreport


Wo liegt hier bei mir der Fehler... ?  Ich kenne mich damit leider sehr wenig aus, aber ich hoffe wir können das hin kriegen. Vielen Dank noch Mal


----------



## foobar (22. Apr 2008)

Du mußt in deinem MasterReport einen Paramter SUB_REPORT definieren vom Typ net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperReport.
Wenn du den MasterReport von Java heraus dann kompilierst, mußt dem MasterReport den SubReport übergeben durch die Parametermap. Guck dir dazu mal die Beispiele im samples Verzeichnis von jasperreports an. Da siehst du wie man Subreports erstellt und Parameter übergibt etc.


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

Vielen Vielen Dank hat alles geklappt,


----------

